# Does anyone know anything about...



## yitogwa (Sep 14, 2006)

I was curious if anyone knows who Chef Kristy Wilkins is? I hear she has quite a reputation built up in Washington state. :roll:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Isn't this why God invented Google? :lol:


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

or wiki

www.google.com
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

Have fun!


----------



## mlansing (Dec 21, 2006)

Chef Kristy Wilkins is the director of the Culinary Arts program at The Art Institute of Seattle.


----------

